

New Horizons: Why Bother Exploring the Solar System? - schrofer
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-33569565

======
virken2015
Seems like a question of priority. America is the land of income inequality
and we can't secure our borders. We have home grown terrorists, but no mental
health resources to help even the most dangerous. Our infrastructure is
crumbling. Out debt is measured in trillions. And yet we spend $750 million
taking pictures of Pluto. We have serious priorities that need to be
addressed. And if it were our personal bank accounts then probably all but
Elon Musk would prioritize his expenditures towards more terrestrial pursuits.
But when it's public money, there is no accountability. And we spend it on
making Pluto the next Planet of the Year.

